# Laying on His Tummy



## caykey

My little Pippin has recently been seen laying on his tummy sometimes with his legs straight back. Is this normal? He normally sleeps curled up in a loose ball on his side. He also has been licking himself a lot, if you know what I mean... Is this just him being a boy or is it a health issue?


----------



## LizardGirl

Laying with the legs out on their belly is called "splatting". They usually do it when they are very comfortable, or if the temperature is too high. Is it over 80* F in his cage? If not I'd say he's probably just very cozy.

And being a boy is normal. Lots of us male hedgie owners have to deal with it. :lol:


----------



## allears.fan

Wilbur has done that before too. Once while sitting on my stomach, along with in his cage.  it's soo cute.


----------



## FiaSpice

Litchi does that too, yeah it's perfectly normal.


----------



## caykey

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Godzilla Girl

Nigel gets into his splat position while "marching" with his front legs and not moving the back ones until he is flat on his belly. It is so cute. Nigel is also quite fond of being a boy. In fact, it is one of his favorite activities.


----------



## Tasha

I love it when my hedgie 'Splats', its the cutest thing. Being a boy however is annoying when trying to clean his snuggle sack! :roll:



Godzilla Girl said:


> Nigel gets into his splat position while "marching" with his front legs and not moving the back ones until he is flat on his belly.


 Mine also does this and its soo cute!


----------



## Free2Dream

Tasha said:


> I love it when my hedgie 'Splats', its the cutest thing. Being a boy however is annoying when trying to clean his snuggle sack! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel gets into his splat position while "marching" with his front legs and not moving the back ones until he is flat on his belly.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine also does this and its soo cute!
Click to expand...

Both of mine do this as well! It never fails to make me go "AWWWW!" Especially when they yawn at the same time.


----------



## hedgielover

:lol: I LOVE Quigley's big stretchy yawn!!!!!


----------



## kurai18

My Pineapple does that too and it's so funny!

Here's a little picture of her splatting.. under her toy.. under her wheel. lol

She looks like a little chicken every time.


----------

